
Using drones to deliver medical products in Rwanda - rkraaijenhagen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBdB3G9Qvqs
======
lm28469
Related:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnoUBfLxZz0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnoUBfLxZz0)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX0ozxrZlEQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX0ozxrZlEQ)

